# Opinions on thie S1 anti-lag system



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

_Modified by Fusilier at 12:16 AM 5-15-2004_


----------



## NW4KQ driver (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: Opinions on thie S1 anti-lag system (Fusilier)*

Ok, im tired but im going to try and figure this out. The little valve thing next to the wastegate dumps exhaust gas (maybe mixed with fuel?) into the intake track post turbo? Does that sound like how it works?? 
Kinda wierd if you ask me. I Thought most anti lag systems just dumped excess fuel into the engine at programmed times. Then the timing also advanced (or retarded, im really tired right now) and ingnited the extra fuel late in the cycle thus creating a late burn in the exhaust manifold and keeping the turbo spooled.


----------



## NW4KQ driver (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: Opinions on thie S1 anti-lag system (NW4KQ driver)*

haha WAIT I GOT IT!!!! the valve dumps air and fuel back into the exhuast!!! (note a light bulb just came on above my head







)


----------



## Euro Nation (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: Opinions on thie S1 anti-lag system (NW4KQ driver)*

Kenny... you and your lightbulb. It wouldn't have fuel by then, but you've got the idea. Antilag usually retard timing about 40degrees and holds the throttle open to keep at idle. 
I've talked to a guy about F1 cars and he was talking about them plumbing the pop/blow-off valve back into the exhaust. When you lift to shift and it pops off the colder intake air enters the really hot exhaust manifold and expands, keeping the turbo spinning. This looks like the same system to me.


_Modified by Euro Nation at 6:28 PM 5-16-2004_


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Opinions on thie S1 anti-lag system (Euro Nation)*

Fuel *could* be added but I don't think it is. Neat system though


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Opinions on thie S1 anti-lag system (billzcat1)*

Somebody ship this to me, I'll test it on my car, and let you know how well it works.
Sound like a deal???


----------

